# how many farad capacitor do i need?



## chavez806 (Oct 19, 2009)

i got 2 12" kickers l5's and im pushing them with a jl audio 1000w mono block amp and i need to know what kind of capacitor i need or what can i do for my lights wont flicker and my alternator and battery dont go out? :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bigger alternator
Big 3
Bigger wire
Possibly 2 batterie


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

^^ caps are fucking garbage.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 6 2010, 04:54 AM~17109885
> *^^ caps are fucking garbage.
> *


TRUFF get a batt.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 6 2010, 02:54 AM~17109885
> *^^ caps are fucking garbage.
> *


Boy if that doesn't sum it up! 

Caps are a strain on your system, they don't help squat!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2010, 02:50 AM~17109880
> *Bigger alternator
> Big 3
> Bigger wire
> ...


x100000000000000


----------



## chavez806 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2010, 02:50 AM~17109880
> *Bigger alternator
> Big 3
> Bigger wire
> ...


WATS THE BIG 3???


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9Rcq5DnKw


----------

